# Your favorite handles!



## cazten (Oct 7, 2012)

Im looking for some more handle inspiration. I'm going with a hidden tang/Japanese Wa handle style as a basis.

I have a few ideas that I really love, but most are on pocket knives and such with very diffent grip types, so I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted to show or post up their favorite knife handles I can pull more inspiration from.

Functional, different grip designs, different material designs, all eye candy


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 7, 2012)

Search the forum. There are hundreds of handles all over the place!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 7, 2012)

Dig around in the Forum, there's plenty there. Stefan Keller and Mike Henry have some great handles in their sub forums. Mario Ingoglia (RRLOVER) has some gorgeous handles he's made. Although he makes mostly Westerns, Pierre Rodrigue has made some stunning wa-handles, as has Mike Davis. Marko Tsourkan, Will Catcheside, Del Ealy and Devin Thomas are good places for inspiration.

Look in the member galleries, there are plenty of nice handles there, and one of the best places for inspiration is the thread for Fish 'n' Poi.

Stefan Keller
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/35-Stefan-s-Japanese-Knife-Handles

Mike Henry
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4739-Handles

Mario Ingoglia
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8645-Fish-inspiration
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8544-CPM154-Gyuto
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8224-CPM154-260mm-gyuto

Pierre Rodrigue
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/48-Rodrigue-Knives

Mike Davis
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/79-Davis-Knives

Marko Tsourkan
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/42-Marko-Tsourkan-Knives

Will Catcheside
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/78-Catcheside-Cutlery

Del Ealy
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/30-Ealy-Knives-amp-Damascus

Devin Thomas
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/49-Devin-Thomas-Damascus

Fish 'n' Poi
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/669-Fish-n-Poi-The-Original-Rehandle-King

I've probably forgotten somebody, and if I have, I apologize.

Rick


----------



## cazten (Oct 8, 2012)

Great posts found a lot of great stuff in there!

To give you guys my own basic idea, and shoot it out the window if you don't think it will work, I'm looking to do something with "Wa style" octogan influenced shape but with pieces, possibly separated by copper or choice of metal pieced together with curves. Instead of square or angular joints.

To give you an idea of what I mean here's a couple knives implementing something similar, just obviously not with the octagon base shape. I'm wondering if the curves will clash with an octogan based shape. Maybe have to build some cheap mock ups.


----------



## cclin (Oct 8, 2012)

how about "The ambidextrous handles"(octagonal at the top and rounded at the base)?? I find it very comfortable to hold & look very nice!!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmmm, musk ox and mammoth molar, some pricey materials....I would definately practice on some pine and resin first.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 9, 2012)

Bear in mind when you look at the Mark Knapp handle in your photo;
Mark is pretty good at multi piece handles and he puts a lot of time into them.
Here is a photo of one he made with some wood I gave him.




Each of the scales is an individual piece of wood.

Here is a link to a WIP where he shows how he made the handle.


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 9, 2012)

I think often the best handles start off with a great piece of wood and are just good at highlighting it and making it stand out.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 9, 2012)

I just saw these, and I think they look BEAUTIFUL. Dunno how they fare when in-hand, but bajeebus I like them.










It's the only kitchen knife set that Peter J. McKinley at PJM Knives has posted, and I think they look _majestic_ with that habaki type deal going on.

EDIT: Mark I just went through that WIP. Awesome stuff.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2012)

:eeew:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 10, 2012)

Is what you're not liking just the practicality, or aesthetics too?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 10, 2012)

Pretty much the whole package, Don. Just doesn't do anything for me. But then again, I think Kramers are horrendous too.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 10, 2012)

Big fan of Marios latest with the angles. I also dig Mike Henrys with the unfinished end...that was slick.


----------



## cclin (Oct 13, 2012)

ecchef said:


> :eeew:



+1:vmc:


----------

